# MTX TERMINATOR MONO AMP BEST USE.



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AS YOU KNOW WITH THE ECONOMY SCREWED UP. I TOOK ADVANTAGE TO WHAT I CAN AFFORD DURING THE CIRCUIT CITY CLOSE OUT SALE. I GOT 3 MTX TERMINATOR AMPS. BUT ONE IS IS A MTX TERMINATOR MONO AMP FOR THE SUBS. WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO GET THE MOST OUT THIS AMP WHEN COMES TO USE OF THIS AMP. THAT BEING DO I STRICTLY USE 2 OHM SUBS OR CAN I USE 4 OHM SUBS? WHICH IS 1 OF THE MAIN THINGS THAT IS CONFUSING ME. ANY PROFESSIONAL ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT AND HELPFUL. AND FOR ANYBODY WONDERING. IT IS GOING TO POWER A PAIR 12" SUBS IN MY 75 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.

PS. HERE IS THE LINK TO THE AMP. TO GET THE SPECIFICS OF THIS MODEL IN WHICH I DON'T QUITE UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE TO THE FULLEST.  
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/amplifiers/TN250-1.cfm


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

It is a 200w amp at 2ohm's man. Not a whole lot of push for more than like an 8". What are these amps going in? What are the other amps?


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

it all depends on the sound your looking for. i used to work at MTX at the one in phx az and when i left there those were bearly coming out. i did a lot of testing on those amps and to tell you the truth they get hot as fuck. they thermal a lot.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 30 2009, 06:53 AM~12856919
> *It is a 200w amp at 2ohm's man. Not a whole lot of push for more than like an 8". What are these amps going in? What are the other amps?
> *


75 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE. MTX SELL SEPERATE OR AS A AMP/SUBWOOFER KIT USING THE SAME AMP AS PART OF THE KIT. MODEL NUMBER: TNE212D


HERE'S THE LINK TO THE AMP/SUBWOOFER KIT:

AND IF YOU SCROLL ALL THE WAY DOWN LINK PAGE IT HAS A VIDEO OF THE 12"s GETTIN PUSHED! :0  
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/enclosures/TNP212D.cfm



IF IT DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH PUSH FOR AN 8" THEN HOW CAN IT POWER A PAIR 12"'s LIKE THIS KIT? :0


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

i got this tna251/12" terminator package.$204.00 shipped. just for my daily, what the other guy said about the amp overheating is true if you have the amp maxxed out on the bass for more than a 10-15 min..but it does sound good and hit hard! im running PPI amps with fosgate 12"s in my lolo and the MTX hit just as hard...FYI:thumbsup: good deal for 200 bucks amp and 2-12" in a box shipped (mono amps are for subs)


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

You know this thread is like 2 years old right?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

and now its on top newb...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

and now it's locked :buttkick:


----------

